# Transmission gets stuck in 4th gear (sometimes)



## Oushanissan (May 5, 2011)

Greetings,

I have an 05 pathfinder with 187K miles. Sometimes the transmission works fine, sometimes it gets stuck in 4th gear. When it first started i thought the transmission was simply slipping but then I realized it was starting off in 4th gear. It was like a powerglide but with only 1 gear. If I shut off the motor and restrart then the transmission will act normal but might/might not get stuck in 4th again eventually. It is completely sporatic.

I took it to Nissan and the said you need a new tranny. There was no oil in coolant so it wasn't that problem a lot of people are having. I wanted to get a second opion so I went to AAMCO. They said there were a few codes that suggested solenoids and that those solenoids weren't getting the proper signal (mA wise) they needed and the suggested taking it back to Nissan. I did and then the next thing i know, Nissan is saying I simply need a new valve body. I ran that past AAMCO and they said that didn't sound right. I might have to spend a bunch of cash on something that might not be the problem after all. Has anyone else ran into this problem?


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

I have not had this problem. You do have alot of miles, 187K is working good. When is the last time you serviced your tranny? Could be old worn out fluid. What other transmission shops are around? I've used AAMCO before and they usually do a really good job and have a warranty on their repair work. Possible to visit another AAMCO who might have the proper equipment to test?

Edit: To me it sounds like the fluid is full of gunk etc. It keeps building pressure and wont shift until you turn it off and the power creating the pressure is gone, so the fluid is able to drain back down, then turn it back on and it runs fine again until that gunk builds up again. Just a thought.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is a solenoid issue, it could put the trans into fail-safe mode, which would be why your trans is sticking in 4th gear and resetting once you shut the vehicle off and restart it. It would be worth dropping the pan and inspecting for excessive debris. If you have metal debris in the fluid, that could jamb the solenoids. That would also be an indication of a hard part failure, meaning it's overhaul or replacement time. If the bottom of the pan has minimal debris and the fluid is in good condition, you may just need a solenoid pack. Keep in mind that the transmission fluid used is in the 5 spd. AT is not Dexron III/Mercon, but Nissan type "S." Using Dex III can damage the trans.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> If there is a solenoid issue, it could put the trans into fail-safe mode, which would be why your trans is sticking in 4th gear and resetting once you shut the vehicle off and restart it. It would be worth dropping the pan and inspecting for excessive debris. If you have metal debris in the fluid, that could jamb the solenoids. That would also be an indication of a hard part failure, meaning it's overhaul or replacement time. If the bottom of the pan has minimal debris and the fluid is in good condition, you may just need a solenoid pack. Keep in mind that the transmission fluid used is in the 5 spd. AT is not Dexron III/Mercon, but Nissan type "S." Using Dex III can damage the trans.


He made that sound so much better than my post. Thanks. That's what I was trying to get across, but you said it so much better.


----------



## Oushanissan (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input! When it first started doing this I took it right over to Nissan where they did a service. Come to find out that was just a fluid dump and not "power flush". That pan wasn't pulled at all. AAMCO said that Nissan should've done the power flush. I have to say the Dealers have been real flakey on their help. The second Nissan dealer I took it too said they were positive the valve body needed to be replaced whereas the first dealer I took it too said that I need to replace the whole transmission. So you can see I have no faith left in them which is why I am here. I concur the best coarse of action here is pulling the pan and doing the power flush to see if that solves the problem. Thanks again!


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Well let us know what all you end up doing and if it works or not. Still you already have a ton of miles which is awesome. From my families car's usually the tranny is replaced about 120-150k miles and we take care of them. Nice to see you have over that already.


----------

